# Can someone explain the difference with this:



## John Ashman (Feb 2, 2006)

> New Customers
> 
> 1. New customers who subscribe to the new DishHD packages will be able to get a ViP-622 for $299 (complete - with any dishes and switches needed).
> 
> ...


What's the difference? Are new customers getting to keep theirs? What's the difference between 2 and 3? I feel like I'm getting jerked around on the phone as we speak. If I sign up for this and find out that we're getting treated differently than new subscribers, I'm going to be pissed. If it's the same, why are they not just saying "$299, everything included, 1 year commitment, new or existing customer"?!? Something just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

New customers generally don't have receivers to keep.
2 and 3 are part of the same offer ... Existing customers who wish to lease a ViP622 can do so for the special package price.
I believe both are 18 month committments.


----------



## John Ashman (Feb 2, 2006)

Strangely, that answer just made it less clear to me. I have a current receiver, but it will get given to someone else or I'll harvest its harddrive and chuck it. How can 2 and 3 each be "one of the two following offers" and "part of the same offer" at the samem time


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The second offer is the rebate offer for 921/942 owners that is below it.

1Special HD DVR Upgrade Offer
Lease ViP622 HD Receiver (from ANY receiver)
Special Package Price: *$299* (everything needed)​2REBATE FOR 921/942 CUSTOMERS
A $200 rebate will be available starting April 1st for existing 921/942 customers.
After Rebate Price: *$99* (everything needed)
THE REBATE IS NOT AVAILABLE UNTIL APRIL 1ST
(There is no rebate on deals done before April 1st)​


----------



## Zotzgotz (Jan 20, 2004)

I have an 811 I bought at sears, I want to upgrade to a 622. I have no idea what to do or what it will cost. Should I wait untill 4/1/2006 , do I qualify for a rebate. WOW I just want to watch my HDTV not take a college course in marketing and finance HELP!!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

zot, you pay $299. everyone pays $299.

on 4/1, those with current HD DVR's will be offered a $200 rebate to upgrade. IF you don't have an HD DVR, then the offer isn't for you  pretty simple yes?


----------



## Zotzgotz (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for the answer. The sarcasm was not needed NO!


----------



## John Ashman (Feb 2, 2006)

Are the 921/942 customers *leasing* their 622? Or do they own it? 

Are new subscribers and old subscribers alike leasing? 

Is the lease fee part of the HD package or a separate cost? 

IOW, is the lease fee, the PVR fee, the no line fee ALL there no matter how much programming I order? A fixed cost of doing business now? 

Is there an "extra receiver" fee still?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Zotzgotz said:


> Thanks for the answer. The sarcasm was not needed NO!


huh? for saying pretty simple yes? you took that as sarcasm? I was simply making a statement that once you understand the offer, $299 to everyone, $200 rebate after 4/1 for 921/942 owners, it's pretty simple huh. My point was that so many explain a lot more when the answer is simply, $299 for everything and everyone


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

YIKES so many questions! (now that was sarcasm a little :grin: )



John Ashman said:


> Are the 921/942 customers *leasing* their 622? Or do they own it?


 no 921's were ever leased, all are owned. I believe only a limited number of 942's might be leased, someone with a 942 was complaining about not being able to lease, so I'm reading into that statement a little. The big question for us is, do us owners have to return our unit, or can we keep it when we get the $99 deal and use both?



> Are new subscribers and old subscribers alike leasing?


 for hte 622? anyone taking the $299 deal is leasing. buying is around $700 plus you'd have to pay for any extra Dish gear and switches, installation etc. The $299 includes everything, so some people are getting the 622 free and some are essentially paying $250 or so if they have all the gear already. I guess Dish thought this would make for a nice wash on the overall costs of this program



> Is the lease fee part of the HD package or a separate cost?


 Seperate cost of getting a leased receiver. HD pack is $20 regardless



> IOW, is the lease fee, the PVR fee, the no line fee ALL there no matter how much programming I order? A fixed cost of doing business now?


 not exactly. Lease fee is there because it's a lease for $299. PVR fee applies for 622's unless you take the Platinum pack, as Dish waives the PVR fee for AEP subs. No line fee has some parts to do with concern over theft of service and lack of reporting of PPV purchases. I take it you don't have a phone line?



> Is there an "extra receiver" fee still?


if you have a 2nd receiver I would believe so


----------

